

Ryan Singer from 37signals on software design, workflow, and “Judo” - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/ryan-singer-interview/

======
nathanbarry
This interview is from my latest book, Designing Web Applications, which will
be released on December 12th. More details are here:
<http://nathanbarry.com/webapps>

